

Run Skype safely in a Docker container - standfacc
https://github.com/tomparys/docker-skype-pulseaudio

======
beggi
I'm dissatisfied with almost all VoIP apps I've tried (including Viber, but
especially Skype on iOS). Is there any good alternative or are mobile
connections still too finicky for satisfying VoIP?

~~~
yalogin
I found facetime to be pretty good even in low bandwidth situations. The only
problem is it does not give me an option yet to drop the video while in a
video call and revert to a audio only call. But on the whole I like it.

